# [gnustep-back-art/plmerge]erreur de segmentation (contourné)

## Kevin57

Bonjour à tous,

Je rencontre un problème depuis quelques jours à chaque MAJ, le paquet gnustep-base/gnustep-back-art-0.20.0 ne se compile pas. En cause, je pense, une erreur de segmentation :

```
if [ -r "libgnustep-back-020Info.plist" ]; then \

  plmerge libgnustep-back-020.bundle/Resources/Info-gnustep.plist libgnustep-back-020Info.plist; \

fi

/bin/sh : ligne 2 : 23397 Erreur de segmentation  plmerge libgnustep-back-020.bundle/Resources/Info-gnustep.plist libgnustep-back-020Info.plist
```

Je ne sais pas d'où ça vient, avez-vous une idée ?

Pour info : 

emerge --info :

```
KevinPC ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.46 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.2, libc-0-r0, 2.6.38-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r3-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_965_Processor-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 05 May 2011 08:45:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.2_p8-r1

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/ccache:     3.1.4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.8.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.21

sys-devel/gcc:       4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:      3.82

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.38

sys-libs/glibc:      2.13-r2

virtual/os-headers:  0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=5 --load-average=5.0 --with-bdeps y"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ rsync://de-mirror.org/gentoo/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

MAKEOPTS="-j5 -l5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/desktop-effects /var/lib/layman/kde-sunset /var/lib/layman/wirelay /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync3.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl alsa amd64 amr bash-completion berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cdda cdr cleartype cli consolekit corefonts cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus djvu dri dvd dvdr encode ffmpeg flac fortran ftp gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm handbook iconv imap ipv6 jack java jpeg lcms mad mime mmx mng modules mozilla mp3 mpeg msn mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opencore-amr opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl php png pppd python rar raw readline session smp source speex spell sql sse sse2 ssl svg symlink sysfs tcpd tiff truetype type1 unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd videos webkit wifi xcomposite xml xorg xscreensaver xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="pixma" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

emerge -av gnustep-back-art

```
KevinPC ~ # emerge -av gnustep-back-art

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] gnustep-base/gnustep-back-art-0.20.0 [0.18.0] USE="opengl -debug -doc -xim" 0 kB

```

Merci beaucoup d'avance.

Kevin

PS : je viens de trouver un topic sur le même sujet en anglais, mais sans réponse : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-876669-highlight-plmerge.html

Edit : en fait, en cherchant un peu je n'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi j'avais installé gnustep, donc je l'ai enlevé.

----------

## Poussin

essaie sans ccache

----------

## Kevin57

En fait c'est bon, comme je l'ai indiqué en éditant, il s'agit d'un paquet qui avait été installé en dépendance d'un autre paquet que je n'ai jamais utilisé (probablement installé par erreur), donc j'ai fait du ménage (avec bien sûr un emerge --depclean et revdep-rebuild).

----------

## Poussin

Mais pour la prochaine fois que tu as un soucis de compilation et que tu ne comprends pas pourquoi (je t'assure, ça arrivera) pense à enlever (cette saloperie de) ccache

----------

